# Free Trial



## firebirds28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Finally bit the bullet and purchase a Roamio my 1st Tivo box. Are they no longer doing a free trial?

Was considering going the lifetime sub way but want to make sure its what I want 1st.

Thanks


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure if there is a free trial.....but you do get a 30-day Money-Back Guarantee on the agreement, and if you signup as monthly, you can switch within that 30 days to lifetime and they will charge you lifetime minus what you already paid for the first month.

Also, make sure to use the code PLSR to get lifetime for $399.

-Kevin

*EDIT: BTW...congrats and welcome!*


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Take a few days before you decide. It won't take long!!

Welcome.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

There should be a 7 day "evaluation" period. If you are not seeing it, try the suggestion listed in this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9809096#post9809096

Or contact TiVo directly.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I didn't get a grace period and I didn't realize it was a bug. Too bad it's been four months and they still haven't fixed it. You would think issues with the initial setup would be very high priority since setup issues tend to cause returned units.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aadam101 said:


> I didn't get a grace period and I didn't realize it was a bug. Too bad it's been four months and they still haven't fixed it. You would think issues with the initial setup would be very high priority since setup issues tend to cause returned units.


I don't think the so called grace period did much for the newer TiVos, the only thing you could do that you can't do without the grace period is record, all the network stuff is still shut down in the grace period. You can set up the TiVo and see if it works, the only thing you can't test out (without the grace period ) is the record function. With TiVos 30 day money back system you should activate your TiVo and fully test out all the functions you are going to use, have a problem, get your money back.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

lessd said:


> I don't think the so called grace period did much for the newer TiVos, the only thing you could do that you can't do without the grace period is record, all the network stuff is still shut down in the grace period. You can set up the TiVo and see if it works, the only thing you can't test out (without the grace period ) is the record function. With TiVos 30 day money back system you should activate your TiVo and fully test out all the functions you are going to use, have a problem, get your money back.


Oh I didn't realize that. I was obviously going to activate it anyway but it was a little frustrating to hook it up only to find out it was a brick until I gave them my credit card information.


----------



## kajukenbo (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello all.

I just bought a Roamio Plus myself from Amazon and picked up a Motorola M-Card today. I'm on Charter in St. Louis and I am not impressed with the included DVR at all. The Roamio should be here tomorrow.

I don't mean to hijack the thread but how does the "PLSR" code work?
Can I use that when I sign up to get a discount ($100 off?) towards Lifetime, perhaps?
If so, can I still sign up for the monthly now and apply the code if I upgrade to Lifetime next month? This is a chunk of change and spreading it out over a month would be nice.

I've been lurking in the forums here for a few days but I'm sure my education is still quite lacking.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## kajukenbo (Jan 19, 2014)

No replies but I used the PLSR code which saved me $100 on the Lifetime subscription


----------

